
Spanish Government Takedown Request Against Tsunami Democratic - fwBXrHR
https://github.com/github/gov-takedowns/blob/master/Spain/2019/2019-10-23-GuardiaCivil.md
======
Thorentis
EDIT: Just read the README of the gov-takedowns repo and GitHub takes a much
saner approach than I thought they did, so kudos to them.

If the letter appears in the official "gov-takedowns" repo, does that mean the
content was actually taken down?

I find this whole trend quite worrying, where private companies based in one
country, comply with the court orders of another country. Sure, they are
allowed to, but what motivates them? Do they genuinely think they are helping
the world? Are they worried about bad press? The freedom of information and
thought seems like an ideal that has been lost from most major sites nowadays
and isn't coming back.

